# Speaking of bread and butter



## d_white (Dec 2, 2008)

What the heck is up with those bread and butter pickles?  Those things suck.  Who eats them anyways?
I'm always ticked when we're grillin burgers or something and somebody breaks out the pickles and I accidentally bite into a bread and butter pickle expecting it to be a kosher dill.  That really gets my goat.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ain't nothing Kosher about a dill weed like you.......


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 2, 2008)

Where did the name come from anyway? They don't taste like bread or butter!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> Where did the name come from anyway? They don't taste like bread or butter!!!



True,True.......


----------



## d_white (Dec 2, 2008)

> Ain't nothing Kosher about a dill weed like you.......



Here I go trying to have a serious talk thread and you gotta be a jerk about it.
People like you ruin this forum for the rest of us.


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 2, 2008)

Some people are just inconsiderate. You have to over look them. Especially ones with a Florida avatar.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2008)

d_white said:


> Here I go trying to have a serious talk thread and you gotta be a jerk about it.
> People like you ruin this forum for the rest of us.



Sorry EMU....uh I mean D-White.

PM sent.


----------



## d_white (Dec 2, 2008)

Now that's rich.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> Some people are just inconsiderate. You have to over look them. Especially ones with a Florida avatar.




I am 0-2 this year in avatar bets.

You think I wouldn't be so stupid the second time....


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 2, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I am 0-2 this year in avatar bets.
> 
> You think I wouldn't be so stupid the second time....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


>



So what are you now, the Post Police?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey, h20 i meant Mustang, how did your weekend go?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> Hey, h20 i meant Mustang, how did your weekend go?



Good one!All kidding aside I take that as a compliment.

See you are learning.....


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe but I'm a lil slow, all kiddin aside did you have a good week?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> Maybe but I'm a lil slow, all kiddin aside did you have a good week?



Just some public land woodies.  Nothing to right home to Mama about.  The highlight of my week though was taking my four year old scouting at a public place that is only hunted on certain days and he thought it was funny to try to flare the birds we were watching coming to roost.


----------



## browning84 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bread and butter pickles are good but they are not for every one. If you want a good pickle try the wickle, they are insane.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am not a fan of pickles that tickle.........

I think those are the kind the dude in my avatar likes.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 3, 2008)

What in the world do pickles have to do with "Thangs with Wangs?"


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 3, 2008)

I love em. The reason it's in the wings and thangs forums is b/c that's what you eat with yo wings and thangs.

Also, my favorite flowers are daisys


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hot Dog said:


>



x2


----------



## d_white (Dec 3, 2008)

> What in the world do pickles have to do with "Thangs with Wangs?"



Always gotta be a hater trying to ruin this forum.  I'm going to tell the moderators on you.

I don't care how many of ya'll like them things...they're nasty and you're nasty if you like them.  How do you like them pickles?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2008)

I like pickled pig feet!


----------



## d_white (Dec 3, 2008)

That has nothing to do with bread and butter pickles.  Start your own thread.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes it does cause Jake said it's what you eat with wangs and thangs, besides I don't like bread and butter pickles. But I do like trespassing on your thread.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2008)

My goodness D must you be so hostile?!  I'll take back the comment about pickled pigs feet. Instead I like bread and butter pickled pigs feet.  There you happy now D.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 3, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> Yes it does cause Jake said it's what you eat with wangs and thangs, besides I don't like bread and butter pickles. But I do like trespassing on your thread.



 I was hopin we could discuss flowers also. Thread soon to come


----------



## d_white (Dec 3, 2008)

Bread and butter pigs feet might not be as gross as bread and butter pickles.
I wasn't being hostile, I meant no offense.
It just hurts my feelings when threads get slightly off topic.


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 3, 2008)

In the words of Major Payne...Sen...si..tive


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 3, 2008)

d_white said:


> It just hurts my feelings when threads get slightly off topic.


----------



## d_white (Dec 3, 2008)

I really do think I'll go have a good cry.


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 3, 2008)

I think some apologies are in order.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea, D_White is being ugly. He's sure to be banned


----------



## Lorri (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow this thread is way of topic but funny I may add.


But what is wrong with Bread and Butter Pickles anyways!


----------



## d_white (Dec 3, 2008)

They're gross.
Haven't you figured that out yet.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 3, 2008)

luckylady said:


> Wow this thread is way of topic but funny I may add.
> 
> 
> But what is wrong with Bread and Butter Pickles anyways!



They think if you like em, you can't kill ducks. Kinda offends me, but maybe they're right


----------



## Lorri (Dec 3, 2008)

d_white said:


> They're gross.
> Haven't you figured that out yet.




Nope don't think there gross.


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 3, 2008)

Im still waiting for someone to tell us why they are called "bread and butter". They don't taste like bread or butter


----------



## d_white (Dec 3, 2008)

They taste like poop logs.


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 3, 2008)

I have "Infraction Points" so'll I'll plead the 5th.

Be careful the post nazi's eat "Bread & Butter" pickles.....


----------



## Lorri (Dec 3, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> Im still waiting for someone to tell us why they are called "bread and butter". They don't taste like bread or butter



Good question - I wonder that myself?


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread sucks.


----------



## d_white (Dec 3, 2008)

That's a personal attack on this thread. 
Yet it has more replies in a half a day than most get in a week.
Don't be jealous!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2008)

I really don't like pigs feet, but have figured out why they're called bread and butter pickles. You have to bread them before frying and then add 1 stick of butter.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2008)

Here ya go Jake, I'll talk about flowers, Pansies rule!!!!


----------



## drake2215 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bread-and-butter pickles are sweeter in flavor than dill pickles, having a high concentration of sugar added to the brine. Rather than being served alongside a sandwich, they are more often used in fully-flavored sandwiches, such as hamburgers, or used in potato salad. Cucumbers to be made into bread and butters are often sliced before pickling????

This is the orgin of ****s and Butters. i believe they were first discovered at the home of one of the fellas in Deliverence. 

Oh and Lily's are where its at.


----------



## JDAWG (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd rather eat a goose or coot.....seems to be easier 




Ingredients

15 cups sliced pickling cucumbers 
3 onions, thinly sliced 
1/4 cup coarse salt 
4 cups cracked ice 
2 1/2 cups cider vinegar 
2 1/2 cups sugar 
3/4 teaspoon turmeric 
1/2 teaspoon celery seed 
1 tablespoon mustard seeds 
Directions
1Combine cucumbers, onions, salt and ice in a large bowl. 
2Mix well. 
3Put a weight on and allow to stand 3 hours. (For a weight, I use a plate with a gallon bottle of vinegar or water on top of it). 
4Drain thoroughly. 
5Combine vinegar, sugar, turmeric, celery seed and mustard seed in a large pot. 
6Add drained cucumbers. 
7Place pot on medium low heat. 
8Bring almost to a boil, but DO NOT ALLOW TO BOIL. 
9Remove from heat. 
10Seal in sterilized jars, 10 minutes in a hot water bath. 
11Easy way to sterilize jars: Wash them well in hot soapy water. 
12Dry them off. 
13Put on a cookie sheet, right side up, at 225°F for 15 minutes. 
14Turn off oven and leave them in there until you need them.


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 3, 2008)

According to egullet.com, bread and butter pickles are named such because during the Depression, they were as regular a part of a diet as bread and butter. Any of the more aged folks know if this is true?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 3, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> According to egullet.com, bread and butter pickles are named such because during the Depression, they were as regular a part of a diet as bread and butter. Any of the more aged folks know if this is true?



Doubt we have very many Depression era folks on here.

Ask Wingmaster though because he is old enough to remember when duck hunting was invented.  He might have been eating them pickles in 1933, back when the cotton was short and the weeds were tall.

D-White, looks like you better get used to eating B-n-B pickles when we go into another Depression soon.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> According to egullet.com, bread and butter pickles are named such because during the Depression, they were as regular a part of a diet as bread and butter. Any of the more aged folks know if this is true?



If I say yes, does that make me an "aged" person?  If so, I call personal attack and discrimination.


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 3, 2008)

Why do they call them bread and butter pickles is on of them questions kinda like these:

Why do men have nipples?

Why is the word "abbreviation" so flipping long?

Why do they put a round pizza in a square box?

Why do we drive on parkways and park on driveways?

and finally,

If you ate pasta and antipasti, would you still be hungry?

That right there will make your head hurt.


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 3, 2008)

Now this thread will never die.


----------



## d_white (Dec 3, 2008)

Man can not live on bread and butter pickles alone.


----------



## clent586 (Dec 4, 2008)

muddy_feet said:


> I have "Infraction Points" so'll I'll plead the 5th.
> 
> Be careful the post nazi's eat "Bread & Butter" pickles.....



Last time I agreed with you, I too got an infraction award also, so I will just read. The weather is nice today.....I think I will have some bread and butter pickles


----------



## d_white (Dec 4, 2008)

You're gross.
And I hope you don't take that as a personal attack, bread and butter pickle eater!


----------



## muddy_feet (Dec 4, 2008)

clent586 said:


> Last time I agreed with you, I too got an infraction award also, so I will just read. The weather is nice today.....I think I will have some bread and butter pickles




Best to be a leader and not a follower.....

D_white is a closet bread and butter pickle eater...


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 4, 2008)

d_white said:


> They taste like poop logs.



And you know this how?


----------



## d_white (Dec 4, 2008)

Figuratively speaking.
Say it slowly, sound it out.

It's my way of saying I think they taste badly.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm hungry


----------



## Lorri (Dec 4, 2008)

GSUJake said:


> I'm hungry




Me to - will you share your BREAD AND BUTTER PICKLES with me.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2008)

I hear ya Jake, break out the thangs with wangs and we're set!!


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 4, 2008)

Leave it to hot dog


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hot Dog said:


> op2: WOW!WOW!



Boomchickawowwow!!!!


----------



## d_white (Dec 4, 2008)

I threw up in my mouth a little when I saw that picture.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you swallow it!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll try really hard next time, Sorry D_White.  That was totally gross.


----------



## d_white (Dec 4, 2008)

It's nice to see sensitive sides.
It's good to know there's still good and kindness in the world.

It just warms my heart.

No apologies will be accepted for liking bread and butter pickles though.

Or tomatoes.  I really don't like tomatoes.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2008)

That's it D  you don't like tomatoes!!!   I take back all my apologies.


----------



## d_white (Dec 4, 2008)

Eh.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2008)

Uh ....


----------



## bigorsmallwantemall (Dec 4, 2008)

This is funniest thread ever. Great job guys.  B & B PICKLES are with fried fish.


----------



## GSUJake (Dec 4, 2008)

bigorsmallwantemall said:


> This is funniest thread ever. Great job guys.  B & B PICKLES are with fried fish.



That goes under the fishing forum


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 4, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> Im still waiting for someone to tell us why they are called "bread and butter". They don't taste like bread or butter



Because they are the bread and butter of all pickles. These are the best pickles in the store in my opinion. I like the zesty bread and butter the best. KNOW the dill pickle was just a waste of a good cucumber.


----------



## d_white (Dec 4, 2008)

Fruity bread and nut butter pickles.  
Gross.


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry, you lose. I already said they were called that by the poor folks that ate them in the depression. I know cause my family was the first ones to start eating them.


----------



## Lorri (Dec 5, 2008)

fireman1501 said:


> Because they are the bread and butter of all pickles. These are the best pickles in the store in my opinion. I like the zesty bread and butter the best. KNOW the dill pickle was just a waste of a good cucumber.




I agree with you 100% - the best pickles in the store.
BREAD AND BUTTER PICKLES ARE THE BEST.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 5, 2008)

Fruitcake is even worse than B & B pickles......

I am going to witch slap anybody that gives me a fruitcake as a gift this year......


----------



## duckcrazy (Dec 5, 2008)

O you got one on the way now. You still in room 232 at Central State?


----------



## Lorri (Dec 5, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> O you got one on the way now. You still in room 232 at Central State?




How many fruitcakes do I need to  make and send as well.
I want to help a friend in need especially when it comes to fruitcakes.


----------

